# How do I change the system administrator to ME??



## blackbelt135 (Feb 6, 2008)

So I just got a new computer that's been passed down by a previous designer.  However, the previous designer is the system administrator.  What can I do to remove him, or at least just make him another user and make me the system administrator?

I'm using a 1.8 GHz PowerPC G5 with Mac OS X Version 10.4.10

Just so you all know, I'm no IT guy, I'm a designer.  In other words, try and keep this simple.  haha.

Thanks guys.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 6, 2008)

You don't need to _change_ the system administrator to you. You need to add administrative privileges to your account. To do this:

Logout your account.
Login to one of the computer's administrative accounts.
Launch *System Preferences*.
Click the _Accounts_ preferences pane.
Click your account in the _Login Options_ sidebar.
Click the padlock to open it. This will require the administrative account's password.
Have the *Password* tab selected.
Check _Allow user to administer this computer_
Click the padlock to lock it.
Logout.
Login to your account.
Launch *System Preferences*.
Use the _Accounts_ preferences pane to delete the old administrative account.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 7, 2008)

With hand-me-down computers, I would always suggest clean-reinstalling the entire system (erase hard drive, install OS X)... that way, everything on the hard drive is yours, and nothing is left over from the previous owner.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Feb 8, 2008)

If you want to prevent  the old user from having access, either remove him/her, disable him/her or change the users password to 1 you only know. Otherwise he can mess around when you do not expect.

Clean install ofcourse will remove everything (including all users and their access permissions) related to the OS, the bet way to go ...


Good luck, Kees


----------



## blackbelt135 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your help.  I'm going to try these things today.  (Also, I don't have to worry about the other guy because he's half way across the country now.  lol)  Anyway, the only reason why I want to be the administrator is because for certain updates and installs I need at least the admin's password.  Even that I don't have.  :-\


----------

